# Playing MIDI files



## Reformingstudent (Jul 2, 2005)

Can someone here tell me how to fix my PC so that it will play MIDI files. It was working fine about a few months ago
but I messed it up some how and it hasn't been playing them since.
Here is an example of what I mean: http://www.cyberhymnal.org/ when you go there and pick a hymn it automatically starts playing the MIDI file selected. It worked before in IE but not now but when I went there using Firefox web browser and it played fine. Is it my IE web browser that is messed or is it my PC?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 2, 2005)

*Midi problem...*

Midi is very basic, make sure your speakers are plugged in and your volume is not set to zero or mute is not activated...


----------



## just_grace (Jul 2, 2005)

*Cyber Hymnal...*



> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> http://www.cyberhymnal.org/



I listen to the above site a lot. 

I miss church.

Made contact with a Reformed group yesterday and hope to have a new fellowship soon...

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/erf.so/WWW.ERF.SO/bearn.html

I live in the Hautes PyrÃ©nÃ©es area... its a small place of worship but looks great...

http://www.podsdad.net/cauterets_mp.html

Pastors name is Jean Paul not met him yet but spoken with him on the phone...


----------



## Average Joey (Jul 2, 2005)

Sort of on topic.Does anybody know of a good FREE wavetable synthesizer for midis?


----------



## blhowes (Aug 13, 2005)

Any computer geeks out there? I can't play midi files online or offline, though I can play mp3s just fine. Any advice?


----------



## blhowes (Aug 13, 2005)

Never mind, its fixed. 

Just FYI, if anybody else has this problem, I ended up going into Sounds and Multimedia control panel. Somehow, the MIDI Music Playback choice had been changed. Changing the selection to the other of the two choices fixed it.


----------

